

Show HN: API to convert European grades to GPA - Raed667
http://lab.raed.tn/gpa/

======
Raed667
I made this API to demonstrate how "unfair" it is to translate grades based on
a 20 scale to US based grading system.

~~~
danieltillett
It sure is unfair, but unless you can convince USA entities of this then it
will not help :(

~~~
Raed667
I will try to make more examples and demonstrate that a 17/20 is considered a
near perfect grade in engineering in EU but is at best a B if directly
translated to the US system.

~~~
danieltillett
We have a similar system to Europe here in Australia and yes a mark that is
high enough to get you a full scholarship here is a B or less in the USA.

